# Do tegu's Smell?



## Kelepingon (Mar 6, 2010)

How bad do tegu's and there poop smell?


----------



## skippy (Mar 6, 2010)

not too bad if you clean up after them. i have had mine stink up the house before though :yik it went away after i removed the dookie.


----------



## TeguKid80 (Mar 6, 2010)

Tegus don't smell but their poo sure as heck does...


----------



## F69erFred (Mar 6, 2010)

Gosh every time my gu craps the hole house stinks we gotta open up all the windows.


----------



## txrepgirl (Mar 7, 2010)

Their poop can smell very bad. Especilly when they had some raw fish filets or hard boiled eggs. But thank God for hard wood and tile floors lol. Most of the time I put my Tegus in the bath tub when they wake up. They go poop in there and this helps a lot.


----------



## Kelepingon (Mar 7, 2010)

haha I expect as much, most animal poop does smell.... I guess just gotta be fast with the paper towels.


----------



## dragonqueen4 (Mar 7, 2010)

It STINKSSSS!!! lol


----------



## Toby_H (Mar 7, 2010)

My Tegu doesn't smell bad at all...

The poop smells horribly for about 5 minutes. But once it dries up a bit it doesn't. When they poo during free roaming it's often a foul experience.

I try not to let mine out until after he has 'emptied himself'. I spot clean the cage daily removing the physical waste and the handful of mulch around it. 

I've had people (non reptile owners) say they are surprised the enclosure doesn't smell more than it does...


----------



## Ariel (Jul 28, 2021)

skippy said:


> not too bad if you clean up after them. i have had mine stink up the house before though :yik it went away after i removed the dookie.


lol ookie!"


----------

